# 4 yr old black female in CT



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I am her breeder. "Apache" is a wonderful medium size black spayed female. She has lived her life very much like the dog on the Tractor supply commercials, on the farm, working all day long. 

She is good with livestock, knows all about electric fencing, good off leash obedience, crate trained, housebroken, excellent health.

Confident, happy, social, a very easy "go with the flow" personality.

Owners tearfully returned her due to booming non profit farm business which equated into many unannounced non dog savy visitors who were innocently frightened of her typical GSD greeting.." woof woof, who are you and what are you doing here?!"

Not good with cats and other little critters, one of her jobs was to keep the acres of vegetables critter free. She is good with male dogs.

Contact me for more information. She has a gorgeous head! Will post photos soon.

tattoo'ed, microchipped, up to date all shots. AKC limited registration and USA/SV pink papers supplied.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

That's a shame I hope you can place her in another loving home.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

It is sad, but I am confident she is very adaptable. Just had her outside, she is sooo STRONG and fit...wow!! Hoping someone here might know someone who might like to benefit from someone else's misfortune.....


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

You have PM


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

uhm...no I don't....try again, or email me at [email protected].


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

e-mail sent


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Photos from this morning....she is a bit hefty, her head will look even bigger once she has her waistline....


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She is just stunning Kandi!


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

She is!! For anyone who knows pedigrees, she is also a Fero granddaughter...her mom was one of the last remaining Fero daughters. Apache has a brother who is a NY State K9, and a sister titled in Schutzhund.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9She is just stunning Kandi!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Is she a non-urgent rescue or is she for sale? I ask as she's on your for sale page and I don't want people to get the wrong idea.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

She is for adoption....no price for her...just a good home. I never put "free" or a price on the dogs I have available on my web site...


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow! Beautiful girl!


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

Kandi
She is beautiful!! is she ok with small dogs? 
Carla
http://www.bigskyfarm.com


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

hmm...good question! let me take Hubby's Papillon out of the crate!!


( time passes....)

ok...little white fluffy dog flies past her nose...at first flying inspection she thinks it is "prey"...

Upon closer examination and full sniff...yes, she is fine with little dogs...she just needs a well supervised introduction to determine it's species.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

LMAO... glad it turned out that way... would have been a bad edit if not...

" *vaccums up left over Papillion fur* nope, not good with small dogs, prefers them with A1"

( Just joking folks.. it's 3:30 in the mornin' an' I'm a lil bit punchy! )


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

LMAO... glad it turned out that way... would have been a bad edit if not...

" *vaccums up left over Papillion fur* nope, not good with small dogs, prefers them with A1"

( Just joking folks.. it's 3:30 in the mornin' an' I'm a lil bit punchy! )


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, Hubby was freaking out a bit..but I told him I have to know!! LMAO.

I had a feeling she would be ok, as her previous owner said she was, and she has met the Pap through the crate and showed little interest. But just needed to see for myself!

Now, where is that neighbor's kid???...just kidding!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

kandi you are to funny LOL...my sister has two paps,,one is a stuck up snobby boy,,the other (get this) his name is "pee-aire",,she wanted everyone to remember his name LOL...anyhow "P" is around 8mths old LOVES Masi the lug,,,they love each other! 

My sister has a panic attack everytime we are together,,since this boy is her future agility star and god forbid if masi's breaks one of his legs)) They are a hoot to watch together..I can just imagine your husband's face LOL


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Good news!! My brother wants her!! Let's keep our paws crossed it all works out!!


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Good job, Kandi... I hope all goes well.


----------

